# LED Ligthting for Gaggia Classic



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

I have an old Gaggia Classic (2010)

Having just given it a bit of a tune up .... major clean, descale, set OPV, new wand.

Thought is would be nice to fit some LED lights (seen some pics of Classics with nice blue LED lighting)

Anybody have a link to parts ? ... or a kit ?

There used to be a guy selling LED kits on eBay (gaggia- BoostBox) but nothing listed anymore.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

@FairRecycleris the same person


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

Had a reply - no kits currently ..... I may wait.

Unless anyone has done this themselves and can point me to appropriate parts


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

I did it about 6 month ago with some parts listed here

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/58394-lighting-up-the-water-tank/page/2/?do=embed


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

Anybody done this on a Classic ..... the pics in that thread don't load, be interested where LEDS are fitted and where wiring & transformer located.


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Mine was on a classic (not sure why the photos don't load).

I mounted the LED strip just above the water tank at the rear - you can thread through the strip from within the case, and then it was a case of finding a decent adhesive to keep the strip in place. It's not shifted at all since I did it.

All pretty easy, mine is done so that the LEDs are on when the power to the wall socket is on, irrespective of whether the machine itself is turned on. But then I leave my machine on permanently with a smart Wifi plug which activates at 6:30am for my morning brew and then switches off during the day etc.


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Here's a link to the Google Photos archive of my project

https://photos.app.goo.gl/RRDJ433dv1mjrSVT9


----------



## LucioG (Oct 13, 2021)

you can also run an LED strip from the back without opening up the machine. Now I just need to figure out how to upload a photo..


----------



## LucioG (Oct 13, 2021)

Link to photos: https://photos.app.goo.gl/dcEFLzFEPPPspbqH6


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

OK .... did the job on my Gaggia.

Fitting of transfomer & LED much the same as in the thread.

I went easy route for the mains connection ..... simply snip the wires going to AC inlet, connect them to 3 way WAGO lever connectors, then use the spare way to power the LED transformer, all very neat & safe.

After 14 years of use .... now has lights 🙂

Q How long do pumps normally last ?

Pic of Gaggia & connectorss for those that are interested.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Lighting above the tank is the way to go definitely. I tried an LED strip under the boiler in front of the tank, but they didn't last long with the boiler's heat.


----------

